# Introducing Rudy!



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Here is my new little man Rudy! I picked him up from my breeder today, he is 9 weeks old and a blue fawn smoothcoat. X


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

How cute! I love him. :love4:


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

And another................


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Aww, he is such a cutie  Rylie is a blue fawn as well.


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Awwwww so cute!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

You must be thrilled he is just a little doll


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: Beautiful!!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Awwww lovely 

whatever happened with Cody though?
why didnt you go get him?


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Awww how adorable is he?!?!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

He is VERY adorable!


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Oooohhh, I just LUV him! :love1:


----------



## keira (Jan 21, 2006)

Ahh


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Aww he is just precious!


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Rudy said thanks everyone!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Wat a little cutie  :wave:


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

That is one cute puppy! :wink: He is so small......


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

He is a sweetheart xxx


----------



## tuckasocki (Jan 14, 2006)

oooooooh!! he is soooooo cute! congrats!


----------



## kelchi (Dec 23, 2005)

he's stunning ! where abouts did you get him from?
he reminds me a bit of my beeker, i'm thinking maybe my beeks is a blue fawn after looking at rudy!
i'll post pics later! :wave:


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks, i got him from my breeder in the Midlands, can't wait to see pics of Beeker! x


----------



## kelchi (Dec 23, 2005)

cool!
my hubbies back in a few hours - he took the camera today!
i'll post a couple of pics.
I think rudies lighter than beeker but i noticed alot of dark shading on him lately as he's growing (he's 9 weeks)
i got him from birmingham about 10 days ago!
you never know, they could be related somewhere along the line!!!
have you checked out chihuahua meetup .com? its a london chi meetup group - i'm planning on going on in mid feb - when beeks is ready wiv the jabs.


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

he is way too cute!

And he already looks super spoiled with that flashy collar!!! what a lucky chi


----------



## jbvdhp (Jan 23, 2006)

How Cute!!!


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Aww, thanks everyone, you are all soooooo sweet!


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

He is just gorgeous! What a tiny little thing


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

He is stunning!! :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

he is really cute, but why are you selling him?

http://www.epupz.co.uk/clas/viewdetails.asp?view=35769


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

He is a gorgeous little boy, look at those eyes, adorable!
I really hope you are keeping him and that's just a very, very similar pup!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

I thought that too but I dont think it is just a similar pup, if you look in the second pic that she has posted you can see the cup in the background


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Maybe that is just the breeder's ad? 

That is the same exact dog, with the same cup. I really hope she's not selling him... that would be odd.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

the adds only 4 days old, and it is from kent


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

That is so strange. I noticed that it was from Kent as well.

I wonder if maybe she bought him for less, and is selling him for more?

I know that I signed a contract with Rylie's breeder... if I decide to sell her, I am supposed to return her to the breeder's. My breeder also had me sign her registration papers there... so if someone else buys her, the breeder will know...


----------



## kelchi (Dec 23, 2005)

he is so beautiful as well. i asked where the breeder is from and she said midlands...
i'd love one just like him but a girly- to match beeker!
he is so gorgeous, i hope everything is ok...


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

I text the number on the advert and they replied that he had been sold yesterday


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

He is a pretty puppy so i don't blame you wanting the breeders details! 

I'm totally confused as to how Lucy just got the little man, and yet he's just been sold for £1250! :shock: 

I suppose people's circumstances _can_ change, but surely that kind of instability in circumstance should be thought of and considered before buying a puppy?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Nona said:


> I'm totally confused as to how Lucy just got the little man, and yet he's just been sold for £1250! :shock:


I know I was stunned when I saw the ad but it has the same puppy and the mug is identical of one of the pictures btw hows lexi


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Nemochi!!  
Lexi's doing great thanks, she's just coming out of her first heat now, poor girl has been a bit withdrawn but she's happier now. Thinking of searching for an experienced vet soon to get her neutered now she's had her first season, my current vet hasn't worked on a dog that small so I'm not risking it! 
She's curled up in front of the fire right now  

How are your boys getting on??


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

she said that it was his litter mate for sale the owner is 70 thats why her number was on the add :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

hmmm I dont belive that


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

:lol: ok does seem odd though but thats my opinion


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

that is the exact same dog, it looks exactly the same, has the same collar and tag, and is sat next to one of her cups.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Nona said:


> Nemochi!!
> Lexi's doing great thanks, she's just coming out of her first heat now, poor girl has been a bit withdrawn but she's happier now. Thinking of searching for an experienced vet soon to get her neutered now she's had her first season, my current vet hasn't worked on a dog that small so I'm not risking it!
> She's curled up in front of the fire right now
> 
> How are your boys getting on??


my boys are great stitch is such a fuzzball did u see the photos and zero is gorgeous he's starting to blow his coat now aww great to hear lexi is good I love ur little girl more piccys please


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

your lexi si cute such wonderful colouring :wink: i notice the mug and collar now :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

great to hear lexi is well, and Stitch and zero.


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

> my boys are great stitch is such a fuzzball did u see the photos and zero is gorgeous he's starting to blow his coat now aww great to hear lexi is good I love ur little girl more piccys please


I did see the photo's, his coat is so long now! His colouring is just lovely. Zero is just adoreable too  Two little cuties you have there!
I'll have to put up some new pics soon, I still haven't replaced my broken camera, but i can take some with my phone  

Thankyou proud_mummy that's so kind of you to say, have you posted pics of your baby recently?  

I have to agree, I think it's the same puppy


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

no i havent but keep your eyes peeled they are coming this way very shortly :lol:


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Cute!!!


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

ok, just to clear everything up...... Rudy is MY pup and I'm NOT selling him AT ALL. Both pics are of him, but my breeder asked me to put an ad up for her as she still has 1 boy left almost identical to Rudy. She is 70 and hasn't got a computer. So i used a pic of Rudy in the ad as his brother looks so similar, and i didn't have any pi The breeder told the new owners when they went to view the pup that the pic was his brother, as the were so similar. His brother is now sold. I would never buy a pup to sell it... why would i? You lot have really upset me by ganging up like you have and making assumptions before you even asked me or found out the facts. I can't believe you that have posted doubting me.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm sorry, but the ad was really suspicious. The puppy was exactly the same one.

You had no reason to send me a rude PM. I was just thinking what anyone else would think who saw the ad. 

Sorry again; I was just wondering why you would sell your gorgeous new pup.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

hey I just said what I saw :roll:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I don't know if that is her dog or not and if she is selling it or not. The point that I want to make is, if you think you see trouble can you please PM the person instead of posting it on the boards? I'm sure you guys can understand that it causes tons of contraversy and with the fight from yesterday, can we just leave this one alone? :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

Sorry Kari I wont do it again  

Damn did I miss a fight :evil: :lol:

That sucks

I'm going to climb back under my rock

:wave:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

> You lot have really upset me by ganging up like you have and making assumptions before you even asked me or found out the facts


Ok, seen as you wrote that

Can i ask what happened with Cody? Milos littermate?
You were supposed to go get him, but you never did
I was just wondering why thats all

and im glad little Rudy is still a part of your family, hes gorgeous 
It was obviously a misunderstanding  

Sorry to write this in the post and not pm Lucy, but ive tried it once and i didnt get a reply


----------



## bullsgal12 (Nov 13, 2005)

How Adorable !!!


----------



## kelchi (Dec 23, 2005)

hi lucy, could you pm me the breeder details as i'd love to get a girl off the lady, even if it means waiting a while.  
rudie's just too gorgeous!!
glad that he's safe with mummy and everything is cool!!
i think we all love chi's so much we worry and jump to conclusions when things don't seem to make sense! :roll: 
:wave:


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Lucy, sorry you feel so upset at people "ganging up" on you (which I never did), but really it did look very suspiscious and I was just worried what was happening with the puppy since you just got him.

It's a mistake that anyone on here could make looking through that website and seeing the picture. So please don't be so upset, at least now we know the truth which is very reassuring.


----------

